# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  MOSS Kits, Modular Robotics, Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Modular Robotics

Home page - modrobotics.com/moss

"MOSS - The Dynamic Robot Construction Kit" on Kickstarter

Exofabulatronixx 5200, robotic kit

----------


## Airicist

MOSS - Dynamic Robot Construction System Kickstarter Launch 

 Published on Nov 21, 2013




> Build your own robots with MOSS! Simple, fun, magnetic robot construction kits. No coding, no wires, oodles of configurations!

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Toilet Paper Dispensing Robot

Published on Nov 23, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we put together a little distance sensing toilet paper dispenser. What a relief! MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Light Seeker Prototype

Published on Nov 24, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we assembled this light seeker. This a more detailed look at the light seeking behavior. MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Lizard Robot

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we assembled this special little car. Like a lizard it sheds a tail when in danger. MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Wall Following Robot

Published on Nov 29, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we assembled this wall following wonder. The wall follower won't stray far from the wall and can follow a wide variety of curves. MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Microphone Controlled Robot 

 Published on Dec 2, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we build this little sound controlled car. By clapping or creating a loud noise the microphone triggers a turning behavior. MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researcher uses Cyber Rodents to study evolution"

by Chris Wood
April 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Climber Robot

Published on Dec 3, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces we built an obstacle climbing robot! MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot Arm Test

Published on Dec 8, 2013




> Using some of our MOSS prototype pieces our Director of Engineering made this little distance activated robot arm. MOSS will be publicly available in early 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Leap Motion Controlled Robot

Published on Dec 11, 2013




> Using some of our prototype pieces our team made a MOSS robot that you can control with a Leap Motion 3D Controller! MOSS will be publicly available in 2014. And was funded by Kickstarter.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Lazy Sweeper Robot

Published on Jan 5, 2014




> Using some of MOSS prototype pieces we build this curious little sweeper robot. It will polish floors in a tight circle unless prompted to change positions.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Bumbling Explorer Robot

Published on Jan 5, 2014




> Using some of MOSS prototype pieces we build this bravely bumbling exploration robot. It will charge ahead until it runs into something and slowly attempt to continue on.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS CES Pre-view 

 Published on Jan 16, 2014




> Take a quick look at some of the little robots we've made for CES 2014 using MOSS.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Moss: Modular Robotics' Robot Construction Kit 

 Published on Jan 29, 2014




> Anyone can build a robot with these modular parts. Read more: 
> "Modular Robotics' MOSS Kit Makes Building Robots a Snap"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> January 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MOSS builder kit hands-on | Engadget 

 Published on Feb 18, 2014




> The big story at this year's Toy Fair was definitely STEM. That stands for science, technology, engineering and mathematics -- four areas of study that educational companies and bureaucracies have been pushing more students to get involved with. So it was no surprise that, as we wandered the halls of the Jacob Javits Center, we were bombarded by Tinkertoy-like offerings, science sets and robotics kits. One of the more interesting was certainly MOSS, a collection of electronic blocks from the same company that brought us Cubelets.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Pre-Launch 

 Published on Mar 5, 2014




> Take an early look at the MOSS robot construction system.

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started With Moss

 Published on May 5, 2014




> Ready to build your first robot with Moss? Use this guide to robot construction to understand how Moss works and build a lovely spinning robot.

----------


## Airicist

Sneak Peek MOSS - Shogun Tank by Huck Gee

 Published on May 6, 2014




> Take a quick look at the development of the MOSS Shogun Tank by Huck Gee

----------


## Airicist

MOSS - Robot #1581 | Instagon 

 Published on Jun 5, 2014




> Where we are going, we won't need wheels. This bumpy bouncer is a load of rattling fun. Make your own robotic toys with the MOSS robot construction system.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS - Crazy Backpacker Robot 

 Published on Jul 11, 2014




> Crazy spastic robot who doesn't like the light.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS - Robot #65 | Paranoid Robosaurus 

Published on Jul 11, 2014




> The Paranoid Robosaurus is a nervous little robot which uses a feedback loop to scoot with a momentum-driven shuffle. 65 million years ago, its dino-relatives ruled the world. Now this twitchy terror is the king of the kitchen floor. It's still not a fan of anything hovering above it, especially asteroids.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS at SparkFun's Autonomous Vehicle Competition 

Published on Aug 4, 2014




> Modular Robotics wished to compete in Spark Fun's 2014 Autonomous Vehicle Competition in Boulder, Colorado, but production demands meant they had to hire a coaching team off Craigslist. Hopes were high for MOSS after weeks of training, but the competition was tough.

----------


## Airicist

Grandpa Dogadillo 

Published on Aug 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Motionitic Perpetualizer 

Published on Aug 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Moustached Bumblematic 

Published on Aug 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robotics Car
September 1, 2014




> Sensor collects sound input and output it's sound volume via RED face. Attached that to the BROWN face which is the input of motor, will reverse the direction of spinning of the motor. Both need power supply from the battery which is on the GREEN face. Now, put them together, you get this. This is a great tool for teaching kids how to program the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Cranky Crawler 

Published on Sep 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Building Possibilities 

 Published on Oct 3, 2014




> Three MOSS pros attempt to build as many robots as they can. Here are the results

----------


## Airicist

MOSS: We Come in Pieces 

 Published on Nov 10, 2014




> Meet MOSS, the world's first build-able robot for all humans. Part robot construction system, part mind-boggling robo-tech from the future, these little building blocks of invention combine to create a universe of robot toys. No wiring, programming or previous robot building required. Harness your inner inventor and see what you can build!

----------


## Airicist

Puppies. Kittens. Robots. 

Published on Dec 4, 2014




> What happens when you give puppies and kitten robots? Pure glee.
> 
> Special thanks to our partners at 4 Paws 4 Life and MaxFund in Denver, Colorado for sharing their adorable, adoptable animals with us.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gadgets We Love: Modular Robotics MOSS Exofabulatronixx 5200 Kit"

by Alex Knapp
December 2, 2014

Exofabulatronixx 5200 kit

----------


## Airicist

Braitenbird Robot Challenge 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> Build the mysterious Braitenbird with these step-by-step instructions:
> modrobotics.com/moss/robots/?robot_key=4





> The splendid Braitenbird is a flightless MOSS robot that uses two proximity-sensing “eyes” to detect and avoid obstacles. A robotic marvel of magical movement inspired by the writings of Valentino Braitenberg. Build this adventurous avian wanderer and watch it navigate through a forest of standing books with incredibly lifelike behavior.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Navimantem Construction Showdown! 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> #InventCalendar Day 18: How fast can you build the Navimantem? Watch two of Modular Robotics' quickest builders race head-to-head!
> 
> For step-by-step robot instructions visit:
> modrobotics.com/moss/robots/?robot_key=10

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot Greeting Card 

Published on Dec 22, 2014




> #InventCalendar Day 22: We've got a robotic greeting card just for you!
> 
> Build your own robot greeting card with these step-by-step instructions:
> modrobotics.com/moss/robots/?robot_key=34

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: Strider 

Published on Feb 26, 2015




> This strider can't walk on water. In fact its more suited to flat, smooth surfaces. But it is an excellent challenge in gait programming.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: Dinomatronic 

Published on Feb 27, 2015




> Taking MOSS into the animatronics world! As a dinosaur. What could be more Cretaceous? Fire up the bluetooth link to animate his jaws and light-up eyes. Roaring sounds not included.

----------


## Airicist

Zombonitrol 

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> Zombonitron 1600 + Double Brain + Flashlight = Zombonitrol, one of the many new robots you can make by growing your MOSS collection with Individual Blocks. Get your MOSS on modrobotics.com/moss

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: Albedo Probe 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Add a Double Brain Block and a Flashlight to your Zombonitron 1600 to build this remote-control probe that can check the albedo of nearby objects.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: Wheel-E 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Build a remote-control motorcycle by adding a Double Brain Block to your Zombonitron 1600! I recommend pairing this robot with the MOSS Dashboard joystick. Face 1 paired to the right motor. Face 8 paired to the left motor.

----------


## Airicist

Mod Bot Edu: MOSS Teacher Training

Published on May 21, 2015




> Welcome to Mod Bot Edu's Teacher Training for MOSS. In this training, you will get an introduction to robotics, learn how you can use robots in your classroom and get an introduction to our free lesson plans. 
> 
> MOSS is a great teaching tool for students ages 10 and up. They offer opportunities to expose students to integrated STEM, computational thinking, engineering and design principles and more. 
> 
> The best part of using MOSS for education is the free curricula. Yep free… gratis… included… We have a spectrum of fully developed lesson plans and activities for teachers of all types. Developed in conjunction with educators in the field these classes have been tested and optimized to impart critical STEM lessons.

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: the charginator

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> I threw this thing together randomly. you could stand something up and it will charge at it.






MOSS Robot: robo fencer/goalie

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> this thing blocks and fences at the same time






MOSS Robot: floorbuffer 2

Published on Mar 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MOSS Robot: TrooperTransporter (TT1)

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> A fast, agile robot transporter robot, especially suited for Imperial storm troopers ;]
> TT1 can carry a heavy load...
> This robot was designed and built by Tomek, who is 7 years old now (March 2016).

----------

